# How do you pay for your lenses?



## Nassen0f (Jan 28, 2012)

Well as the topic says, how do you afford the lenses you have? 

Ofcourse, there are those of you that take photos for a profession, but what about us hobbyists, with middle of the range wallets? 

And do you have a funny story about coming up with the money for a lens you REALY wanted?

Personaly, i just got my first L, 70-200 f/4L and im afraid I've been bit by the L-glass bug already :


----------



## ecka (Jan 28, 2012)

I don't smoke, therefore I can afford some decent lenses ;D
But if I stop eating and drinking, then perhaps I'll be able to buy all the L glass available.


----------



## candyman (Jan 28, 2012)

I stop eating chocolate for 6 months (that is my maximum), save the money (yeah I like to eat a lot) and add money I got for selling a lens.


----------



## unruled (Jan 28, 2012)

I'm a broke student..so uh.. Eat less for a few months and work more hours in my parttime job.


----------



## kidnaper (Jan 28, 2012)

I buy and sell things to finance my lenses. For instance, the HTC Flyer had a price error middle of last year and I pocketed 600 dollars in about 30 minutes which put me in range for the 70-200 IS II.


----------



## cdang (Jan 28, 2012)

With an arm here and a leg there. I always tell myself one more lens.. then I just put it on the good o' credit card and worry about it later.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jan 28, 2012)

I try to let my clients pay for my lenses. That is, I use fees from previous engagements to pay for lenses I'll use in the future.


----------



## Axilrod (Jan 28, 2012)

Owning people playing poker, paid cash for every lens in my sig +
2 different 24-70L
1 other copy of 35L
100 MacroL
70-200 f/2.8IS
50 1.4, 85 1.8

And up until November 2010 all I had was a T2i/18-55.


----------



## JR (Jan 28, 2012)

Cash! Sometime this means I don't eat for weeks at a time . Maybe this is why I struggle to carry my 70-200 2.8: I need to eat more to get more strength! hihihi

8)


----------



## bigblue1ca (Jan 28, 2012)

It's boring but I have a few different savings accounts for various things and I have one for photography gear; so bi-weekly I automatically transfer money into that account. Then when I either save up the entire amount for what I want or 80-90% of it, I'll pull the trigger.


----------



## briansquibb (Jan 28, 2012)

I have a decent pension and no debts ....


----------



## vuilang (Jan 28, 2012)

I DONT HAVE a GIRLFRIEND............ that's explain everything??


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 28, 2012)

I set aside money until I have enough. Then, I use my CC. The bill is automatically deducted in full each month, I never carry a balance.


----------



## Dianoda (Jan 28, 2012)

Nassen0f said:


> Well as the topic says, how do you afford the lenses you have?
> 
> Ofcourse, there are those of you that take photos for a profession, but what about us hobbyists, with middle of the range wallets?
> 
> ...



I'm not afraid to buy used when the price is right - and picked up a 1.4x III teleconverter for $325 on craigslist, basically brand new. Other than that, I believe patience is key. I wait for things to go on sale/rebate - my 70-200 f/2.8 IS II was about $2075 after rebate from B&H, and when I bought my 7D ($1600 after $100 instant rebate), I picked up a Pro9500 Mark II printer for $200 net (combo rebate of $500 when purchased with the camera body). I also recently bought a Samyang 35mm f/1.4 for $375 (usually $470-500) from an Amazon lighting deal a few weeks ago. Pretty sure my 100L Macro was on rebate, too.

Another option is rentals - when I backpacked Sequoia National Park last summer, I rented a 24mm f/1.4L II. It was great to have, as it was smaller, lighter, faster, and wider than anything I owned at the time. I was able to get a few interesting astrophotography shots at the higher elevations, some nice landscapes, a few HDRs, and several handheld panos - none of which would have been possible without the lens, and renting it for two weeks was much cheaper than buying.

I've also done some semi-professional work - family portraits, engagement photos, pets - easy, low-pressure stuff. My clients (if you can call them that) are almost always family/friends, family friends or friends of friends - I let them decide the what my time is worth based on the results, and honestly I don't really care if I get paid at all. But it's fun, and whatever I do make supports the hobby.

While I'm on a rant, I really should talk up the Samyang. If you can deal with a full manual lens and don't mind a bit of barrel distortion (as much as you'd find in any wide and fast prime), I highly recommend the Samyang 35mm f/1.4. Wide open, I think contrast/sharpness could be better (I'm thoroughly spoiled by the wide open performance of the 100L and 70-200 2.8L IS II), but the lens behaves very well from f/2.0 and beyond. Stopped down to f/5.6 it feels sharper than both the 100L and 70-200 IS II. Given the low price, I was impressed with the build quality - not an L, but definitely a step above the non-L canon primes - it feels close to a non-weathersealed 100L.


----------



## CowGummy (Jan 28, 2012)

okay... looks like my comment got deleted due to mentioning procreation...


----------



## bigblue1ca (Jan 28, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Then, I use my CC.... I never carry a balance.



Advice to live by.


----------



## 7enderbender (Jan 28, 2012)

Well, I hadn't invested in any photo gear for years since I was still using film. I knew that one day I had to go digital but that I had to start over from scratch since I was still on the FD system. So I knew it would be a big chunk of cash in the first place just to cover the basics. And while watching the market for the last 10 years or so I knew that I didn't want to compromise too much over what I had before. So any of the cheap Rebel kits from Costco were out of the question.

When I left my last employer last year they still owed me quite a bit of money for vacation days etc. So at that point there I saw 4 options: put the doe away, replace my wife's wedding and engagement rings that she is allergic to, buy a new road bike or buy new camera gear. My wife convinced me that I should go for option 3 or 4 since I had worked hard for it and everything else can happen at a later day (I hope that includes the new bike which is now also kind of overdue given that I've been offered money for my old one recently by a guy who is into "classic" bikes...).

Long story short. I put the money away, lucked out with a few stocks and was able to pull the plug when my local store had its Canon day deals.

Everything I've added since comes out of my little stash that I put aside outside the normal family budget and savings. I wish I was into running marathons, drawing with pencil and paper, but unfortunately, my passions for guitar playing, cycling, photography and so forth are not exactly cheap hobbies. But then again, if you invest in some decent stuff it lasts for decades. And some things can even appreciate in value like I've seen with some of my guitars and amps.


----------



## timkbryant (Jan 28, 2012)

How do I afford the lenses I want? Simple. I pace myself.

I have a list of items I want to buy. And I set an amount of money I need to reach in my savings account for each item. When I hit that level, I go out and buy the item.

An example (savings dollar values are for illustration only):
I want a 24-105 f/4 L. I set my level as $12,500. I have $6000 in my savings account now. So, when I have added that extra $6500 to my savings, taking into account living expenses, I will buy the lens.
This pattern continues with other items.
It's a form of delayed satisfaction, and it's pretty effective.


----------



## revup67 (Jan 28, 2012)

I would answer this in two ways:

1)selling off personal assets I don't need anymore via a garage sale or an Ebay vendor who's unloading a massive record collection from 1973 right now or my neighbor's and family's film cameras that they don't know what to do with via Craigs List (sold 3 so far). I simply find other creative money making methods like buying stocks or mutual funds that pay dividends over 5% (yes there are some out there like ATT (symbol T) to accumulate monies
2)I always pay by credit card. Biggest reason is most credit card companies double the warranty automatically (yes this is true) but commit to myself to pay off the balance in full before the due date. I also live by this rule in that I never buy something unless I know in advance I have the funds for it. This avoids CC interest payments which debunks any savings on your purchase and (2) you get monetary reimbursement back by the credit card company as does Chase, American Express, etc. some even paying more than 1%. (Hey 1% of $1000 is $10 so that's another discount to lower the purchase price. Hope this helps


----------



## darklord (Jan 28, 2012)

I sold my unimportant organs to pay for my L lenses.


----------



## gmrza (Jan 28, 2012)

darklord said:


> I sold my unimportant organs to pay for my L lenses.



+1 - everybody else is being boring!

Here are some other answers I would like to see:


> I am a government official, and every time I receive a bribe of over $10 000, I treat myself to a new L series lens



or



> As a bank robber, I have a high risk profession, so in order to celebrate a successful job, I buy myself a new piece of glass with a red ring around the end. The 100mm macro has proved to be an awesome tool for documenting the items I liberate from bank vaults.


----------



## revup67 (Jan 28, 2012)

Coke Cans, Beer bottles, etc. @ redemption value


----------



## sheedoe (Jan 28, 2012)

2 words... RAMEN NOODLES! We got well acquainted with each other in the last few months.


----------



## Axilrod (Jan 28, 2012)

sheedoe said:


> 2 words... RAMEN NOODLES! We got well acquainted with each other in the last few months.



I hope you're joking.....


----------



## 00Q (Jan 29, 2012)

Its all a trap. They are designed so its just outside our budget. And we work our ass off to get them. 

In an ideal world, there are no new lenses. We will all be happy with what we have. 

I spend all my savings on my lenses. I think its time to stop.


----------



## Minnesota Nice (Jan 29, 2012)

I try to find good deals when I can on refurbished gear because I don't need the new, refurb is basically the same to me.

I work construction to afford most of what I buy haha, 7AM to 5PM on the roof!


----------



## sheedoe (Jan 29, 2012)

Axilrod said:


> sheedoe said:
> 
> 
> > 2 words... RAMEN NOODLES! We got well acquainted with each other in the last few months.
> ...


Tonight I had the luxury of adding a boiled egg and some cilantro.


----------



## iaind (Jan 30, 2012)

Credit card because of extra insurance and bonus points. I pay it off each month. No interest payments ;D ;D ;D


----------



## jasonsim (Jan 30, 2012)

I pay everything I can with my Amazon points credit card, take new CC offers that give my $300 credits on first use, take loans against my 401K, refinance the house at historically low interest rates, sell everything that is not nailed down including my son's star wars toys that he no longer plays with. Gotta get creative... The addiction to L glass is pretty bad!

Oh and don't tell the wife about that big bonus this year.


----------



## jasonsim (Jan 30, 2012)

Oh forgot to mention, to skip the Disney World resort vacations. The last one cost $8k for 7 days.


----------



## docfrance (Jan 30, 2012)

My ability to convince my wife that my lens purchases were vital took a huge positive step when my son and daughter-in-law got married (I was #2 photographer for the event) and then ESPECIALLY when they announced a year later that they were expecting grandkid #1. Grandchildren are perhaps the greatest excuse to invest in good lens or upgrade what you've got. I highly recommend them. Since the happy arrival, I've jumped from the 70-200mm F4L IS to the F2.8L IS Mk II and added the 100mm F2.8 IS. The wife (and family) see the photos and then they ask me what I need for my birthday. I LOVE my grandson!


----------



## LuCoOc (Jan 30, 2012)

My daily meal is pasta with tomato sauce 
But seriously, isn't that what everybody eats at college? I'm studying mining and drilling engineering and usually get a decent amount of cash when I do internships


----------



## squarebox (Jan 31, 2012)

docfrance said:


> My ability to convince my wife that my lens purchases were vital took a huge positive step when my son and daughter-in-law got married (I was #2 photographer for the event) and then ESPECIALLY when they announced a year later that they were expecting grandkid #1. Grandchildren are perhaps the greatest excuse to invest in good lens or upgrade what you've got. I highly recommend them.



I second this. And even though i'm too young to even have children yet, I tell my wife that I need to buy new lens well in advance of any children to practice and get my skill level up so that i can take those shots when she's pregnant. Also taking lots of photos of the new nephew in law and any family event helps a bunch too.

On the money side, I put away $100 bucks for "big ticket items" every month and that plus any extra money from my budget i use to buy a lens. Though after buying 4 new lens (1 being an L) in the last 3 months , going forward I'm going to try to limit myself to only 1 a year.

Just make sure you take lots of pictures of the significant other and make sure they are good helps a long way.


----------



## cfargo (Jan 31, 2012)

American Express so that I can earn Frequent Flier Miles to use to go places to use the lenses. I'm a work aholic so that is how I pay the American Express off ever month.


----------



## docfrance (Jan 31, 2012)

scrappydog said:


> docfrance said:
> 
> 
> > Grandchildren are perhaps the greatest excuse to invest in good lens or upgrade what you've got. I highly recommend them.
> ...


They're great! Unlike your own kids (highly over-rated, trust me), you get to return them when they're dirty and loud. Our model sleeps well, eats everything we give him, and knows when Pop-Pop has the camera ready. When he learns to speak, if he calls me "7D" I won't be surprised.


----------



## docfrance (Jan 31, 2012)

squarebox said:


> I second this. And even though i'm too young to even have children yet, I tell my wife that I need to buy new lens well in advance of any children to practice and get my skill level up so that i can take those shots when she's pregnant. Also taking lots of photos of the new nephew in law and any family event helps a bunch too.
> 
> Just make sure you take lots of pictures of the significant other and make sure they are good helps a long way.


All excellent ploys. One great picture of grandma&grandson is easily worth an L lens. I just can't wait for him to start playing sports so I can jump to some outrageous super-telephoto.

Another advantage is that MANY family members, including maternal grandma live in different time-zones, so they love the shots, the secure website for sharing, etc.


----------



## pdirestajr (Jan 31, 2012)

I trade my lenses of equal value when I want to mix it up and try different focal lengths.


----------



## distant.star (Jan 31, 2012)

My neighbor a couple of doors down works at the U.S. Mint. He's always bringing home used money, and he likes to spread it around.


----------



## Nassen0f (Jan 31, 2012)

distant.star said:


> My neighbor a couple of doors down works at the U.S. Mint. He's always bringing home used money, and he likes to spread it around.



Sounds realy handy having a neighbor like that :


----------



## PeterJ (Jan 31, 2012)

I bought a 7D, 70-200 f/2.8 IS II and numerous other accesories in a splurge literally using loose change a few years back. Total amount was close to $7K in coins and while I didn't have a way to measure the weight accurately put the last few boxes on a scale before taking them to the bank and estimate in total it must have been close to 100Kg of coins.

Considering the local bank is almost impossible to park right outside it was quite a bit of effort I spread over a week or so, especially when after the first batch I found they charge a fee (2% from memory) if you cash over $1000 at a time. Anyway for anyone that complains about the weight of a 70-200 f/2.8 I can tell you it's a lot less than the weight of coins you need to buy one ;D.


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 31, 2012)

Axilrod said:


> sheedoe said:
> 
> 
> > 2 words... RAMEN NOODLES! We got well acquainted with each other in the last few months.
> ...



What's wrong with Ramen? You know in some countries, such as Japan (where I currently live) Ramen is a staple diet food. People here eat Ramen all the time, and these folk are among the world's longest living people... I'd say they're doing something right...




sheedoe said:


> Tonight I had the luxury of adding a boiled egg and some cilantro.



That looks quite good.


----------



## Positron (Jan 31, 2012)

sheedoe said:


> Axilrod said:
> 
> 
> > sheedoe said:
> ...



If you hadn't bought that DualShock 3 you'd be ~$50 closer to your next lens!

Personally, my poisons of choice are tuna sandwiches and turkey cold cuts. Mmm. Never skimp on the orange juice though; not from concentrate or bust!

...Then I take the money I save and put it in my college account. I can get lenses after I graduate


----------



## tysonboh (Jan 31, 2012)

im 16 and got a job milking cows to pay for this expensive hobby


----------



## MazV-L (Jan 31, 2012)

Divorce settlement 

No seriously, hard saving and being willing to sell off the lenses and gear that I don't use much to fund new gear.


----------



## dr croubie (Jan 31, 2012)

Up until May last year I was an electrical engineer in The Netherlands, monthly salary was about a 5D2 + 24-70 prices. 1/3 of my salary went to rent, a lot got saved, and I managed to not buy too much expensive gear (mostly Soviet MF primes off ebay), but when I left there I bought myself a 70-300L present (and got nice 19% duty-free too).
Then for the next 6 months I was in Australia, living on the pittance they call unemployment benefits (which they wouldn't even pay me for the first 12 weeks, said I had too much in savings, I almost bought a Leica M9 out of spite).
In that time, thankyou Australian Taxpayer, I managed to get the Samyang 35/1.4, EF 85/1.8, EF 100/2.0, 430EX, Takumar 50/1.4, a set of 3x Zeiss Pentacon Six primes (for about $300), a CPL for each size-lens (B+W Käsemann, Hoya HRT, Heliopan) instead of the junky Fujiyama i picked up in hong kong with step-rings, and a Lowepro 450AW.

Only 3 weeks ago I finally got a job, monthly salary in the order of a 1D4 with a 100L macro, and i've already celebrated by spending about $900 on a nice Vanguard tripod, A-S ballhead, Kirk L-bracket and plates for a few lenses.
But now I'm trying to save for a house deposit, and the missus is getting a bit suspicious about the still-growing pile (yes, a literal pile) of lenses after I promised I'd stop buying them and save for our house...


----------



## Herb (Jan 31, 2012)

Spare Change


----------



## Astro (Jan 31, 2012)

stopped smoking.... stopped wasting money for other things


----------



## keithfullermusic (Jan 31, 2012)

money.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jan 31, 2012)

For me...I'm not pro and don't do this for living so most of money from:

1. Bring lunch to work - save more than $2000 per year
2. Save all coins & change - over $400 last year
3. Bonus from work - $3500
4. Use my American Express Reward (1 point for every dollar) - *MUST PAY IT OFF* at end of the month - why use your ATM- earned $523 in 2011 . I usually exhange for gift cards - homedepot, lowes, etc...


----------



## iaind (Jan 31, 2012)

8) 8) 8) Dont really recommend this option 8) 8) 8)

   A scanner, an A3 printer and some large denomination banknotes.   

Its what Central Banks call quantitive easing.


----------



## Positron (Jan 31, 2012)

Dylan777 said:


> 1. Bring lunch to work - save more than $2000 per year



This. It's shocking how much you save making your own food. When I stopped buying lunch at school every day I couldn't believe how much money I saved. ($5 a day * 180 days a year = $900 - a lot of money when you're trying to put yourself through college).


----------



## FOB2009 (Feb 5, 2012)

No debt, saving, and patience. Also, admittedly not the smartest (but it works for me), is to give Uncle Sam a free loan then spend my tax rebate on fun stuff.


----------



## D.Sim (Feb 5, 2012)

I save up. I have a "Lens Jar" at home, I put part of my pay in every month, to commit to a lens I wanna buy. I get it once I have 20% over the amount required, therefore at the very least I have some savings as a backup - and also, it confirms I want the lens seriously, and not just on a whim.


That said, I did sell a couple of old coins from the 19th century for my first L lens... lol


----------

